# [port wanted] amon recovery for tbolt [9/4]



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

with all the current issues with clockwork and its updates id like to see the amon recovery from the evo4g ported over. its a very light / simple but effective recovery. i have uploaded the recovery for any dev interested in taking it on.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ak4tfhaluht6fho


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> with all the current issues with clockwork and its updates id like to see the amon recovery from the evo4g ported over. its a very light / simple but effective recovery. i have uploaded the recovery for any dev interested in taking it on.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ak4tfhaluht6fho


won't happen, been looked into, we don't have source (AFAIK), a binary doesn't help, not enough physical buttons, if you want it done, buy Amon a TB and pay him to dev.
otherwise,
if you hate CWR soo much, attempt to use rbox's teamwin recovery


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr_Drache said:


> won't happen, been looked into, we don't have source (AFAIK), a binary doesn't help, not enough physical buttons, if you want it done, buy Amon a TB and pay him to dev.
> otherwise,
> if you hate CWR soo much, attempt to use rbox's teamwin recovery


im pretty sure it could be done, the tbolt is pretty much the same as the evo4g. also ive never seen any previous attempts at it. i also never said i hated anything, way to misquote me.


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> im pretty sure it could be done, the tbolt is pretty much the same as the evo4g. also ive never seen any previous attempts at it. i also never said i hated anything, way to misquote me.


yea, well, maybe i took that a little far, but it can't be "done" that simply. it's been tryed. and failed. "with all the current issues with clockwork and its updates" then posting about wanting a port that's better, calls to me that you dislike something, which i called hate.
but no. it can't, and won't be done. of course, go ahead and try. like i said, the ONLY way it's coming to Tbolt is if Amon does it himself. unless you know of super special ways to completely change a binary without source?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr_Drache said:


> yea, well, maybe i took that a little far, but it can't be "done" that simply. it's been tryed. and failed. "with all the current issues with clockwork and its updates" then posting about wanting a port that's better, calls to me that you dislike something, which i called hate.
> but no. it can't, and won't be done. of course, go ahead and try. like i said, the ONLY way it's coming to Tbolt is if Amon does it himself. unless you know of super special ways to completely change a binary without source?


cant be too hard as it was ported to several other phones without amons help.


----------



## Dr_Drache (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> cant be too hard as it was ported to several other phones without amons help.


i'll be the first one in line to give you props when you get it done. let me and the other devs know when you get done what we couldn't, thanks.


----------



## gu1dry (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually this would be pretty hard, since A) the Thunderbolt is using eMMC, while none of the devices that have Amon_RA have eMMC; B) the Evo 4G is using a first generation Snapdragon, while the Thunderbolt is using a second generation Snapdragon (which goes back to point A); C) If you're unhappy with the ClockworkMod Recovery, there is always the twrp port.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

ive tried, too. I dont see it happening soon.

imo, TWRP is a lot like RA recovery.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> ive tried, too. I dont see it happening soon.
> 
> imo, TWRP is a lot like RA recovery.


+1. Also, TWRP is open source, ftw.


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Among RA wrote his recovery for the evo and he didn't even have the phone. Others were testing it for him.

I always used RA on my evolution but with the thunderbolt CWM works just fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

This.


Veridor said:


> +1. Also, TWRP is open source, ftw.


Open-source for the win. I haven't yet tried TWRP as CWM has been working fine for me, but if I do get the backup issues several people I know are having. I may well give TWRP a try for a while.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I just saw on github that drelisdee (getitnowmarketing) ported it to all the eMMC devices (bolt, inc2, etc). It is in rom manager as an alternate recovery.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I just saw on github that drelisdee (getitnowmarketing) ported it to all the eMMC devices (bolt, inc2, etc). It is in rom manager as an alternate recovery.


Alternate recoveries is greyed out for me, so I am guessing you need ROM Manager Premium to use it. On that note does anyone know where else to get it?

Edit: Had TWRP installed, after flashing Clockwork all the options came back and was able to flash alternate recovery.

Now have Amon RA on my Thunderbolt! Awesome!


----------



## lonewulf (Jun 18, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Alternate recoveries is greyed out for me, so I am guessing you need ROM Manager Premium to use it. On that note does anyone know where else to get it?


Hello everyone, think this is my 1st post on rootzwiki 

Build : RA-MECHA-3.03-getitnowmarketing on the HTC Thunderbolt

All I did was Install RomManager from the market, Flashed the latest CWR, then "backed" out of RomManager, then Opened RomManger again, and Alternate Recovery was Highlighted (Not greyed out) press to flash alternate (amon ra)

adb reboot recovery

Enjoy )


----------

